# Lento and Agitato for Strings



## arturo (Apr 15, 2012)

http://musescore.com/arturo_hernandez/lento-and-agitato-for-strings

Hi, I would appreciate some feedback on my piece. Criticism is welcome. Sorry about the MIDI playback.


----------

